# Should I fix up my Sentra..or Buy a 240sx/300ZX



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Now, i have a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE.. 4 door with 150,000 miles and an automatic transmission.
Should I get a Turbo kit, body kit, few mods into the engine and exhaust and maybe swap the Trans.

Or should I buy a 300ZX twin turbo with no mods (wont have the money) for $9,000 (1992)

Or should I get a 1995 240SX for $3600 and add in a Turbo kit and wheels

I figure the Sentra would be a waste of money for about $6,000
Then the 300ZX would be $9,000
Then the 240SX would only be about $8000 to $9000 but entirely fixed up.

What does everyone else say??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *get a 1995 240SX for $3600 and add in a Turbo kit and wheels*


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> Or should I buy a 300ZX twin turbo with no mods (wont have the money) for $9,000 (1992)
> 
> *


OMG...GET THIS!!! no question about it!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I say get the 240....I love the 300 too, but the 240 is newer and is still powerful. No doubt I say let go of the sentra.... Sad, but hey, it makes sense.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

240 SX more powerfull??
Anyone know the Engine sizes for a 300Zx and 240ZX?
I think the 300Zx has a V6 3.0 Liter? > then add on teh Twin Turbo
And a 240SX has a strait 4 2.0 Liter?

I may bre really really wrong so please correct me.. if I am, but can a 240SX be more powerfull?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

please read the post, before you reply. it said "still powerful" not "more powerful." the 240 has an excellent chassis, and the motor is fairly powerful. check out the sport compact car write up on their project silvia. id go w/ the 240 too... i like the car, and rather than having a fully modded econo car or a stock sports car, youd be the middle man w/ a modded "sporty" car, that can actually hold its own against most people that will want to rev on you.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

240


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

prox - the 240 has a inline 4 2.4L.

Get the 240. Or see how good of condition the 300 is in. Those turbo's run bad at around 80-90k. But then again, those cars don't jackass around on the highway. I can't wait to get mine, my dream car! All I'll be doing is highway racing, those things own!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *please read the post, before you reply. it said "still powerful" not "more powerful." *


Thank you ViViD....its hard to type your name.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, 
I say go with the 240 as well. I don't remember you specifying which one though. There are several.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Im not sure exaclty which one.... saw it in the newspaper and a dealership. All I know is that the 240SX is a 1995
By the way.. is there a differnece bewteen 240SX and Silvia? Is it just in the engine or what.... Once again I am just guessing


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

pretty much like the difference between a 200sx and a lucino. one is sold in here and the other in japan (among other places) the silvia is 'like' the japanese version of the 240sx. it has a different engine (sr20det, right?) and im sure a lot of other things. if youre talking about one model year, its gonna have the same motor regardless of trim level. i think its only base and se. the se is just a lil upgrade as far as interior and exterior looks goes... just like the sentras and 200sx


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
What I meant by 'versions' is that the car comes in hardtop, hatch, and convertible versions. I don't remember which ones are available as a 95.

Seth


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Make sure the 240 is an SE. They come with options like Leather seats, LSD, Sunroof, the cool 5-spoke wheels that look badass. And there's another one but I can't remember. If it's not an SE, go with the 300.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

go with the 240 man! the 300 is temptiong, yet its old. 2-4-0!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Go for the 240, better to gradually step up to power than jump to the top of the ladder. Plus its younger and also may be easier to get insurance for. 
The main difference bewteen the Silvia and the 240 are engine (Sivlia has SR20DET) and headlights (240 has popup ).
The 300ZX is a t-top btw, plus because it is twin turbo you may need major engine work(replacing turbos, gaskets etc.)


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

go with the 240SX!
That is what I am doing, soon as I fine a suitable 1997-1998 one in my area.
The only ones I can find are either green/purple or with auto tranny...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Go with the 240... may not have the same mystique as the 300, but doesn't the 300ZX require premium fuel? the 240 should be easier to maintain and keep running in good condition.. in theory anyway. Cheaper, too and it seems to fit your budget. And that's what it comes down to. If you get the 240, it seems like you'd have the money to play around with it. And it's newer. 

And if you can't decide, send me your money and I'll buy a 240!  kidding...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Ranex said:


> * but doesn't the 300ZX require premium fuel? *


awww- the idea of having a car that requires premium fuel seems intriguing, as opposed to troubling.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

240 all the way!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Seva said:


> *awww- the idea of having a car that requires premium fuel seems intriguing, as opposed to troubling. *


I was just thinking of cost. I know I for one don't have much money to spend on gas, let alone gas that costs an extra 10 cents per litre.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Ranex said:


> *I was just thinking of cost. I know I for one don't have much money to spend on gas, let alone gas that costs an extra 10 cents per litre. *


true, but I couldn't really afford a 300ZX now. Maybe if I financed it. Gas is pretty pricey in Canada though, heh?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Seva said:


> *true, but I couldn't really afford a 300ZX now. Maybe if I financed it. Gas is pretty pricey in Canada though, heh? *


It varies, I guess... *tries to convert to Gallons and American dollars*

I think it works out to be anywhere from $1.51 (USD) a gallon to $1.90 a gallon on any given day for regular gas. And here it changes every damned hour. It should convert to about $0.40 to $0.50 (USD) per litre, or for us canucks it's $0.68 (CND) to $0.81 per litre.

Least, that's just what it's like a few dozen kilometers north of Seattle.

I'll let you calculate how much premium gas is if it's roughly 10 to 12 cents more per litre in Canadian dollars.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Ranex said:


> *It varies, I guess... *tries to convert to Gallons and American dollars*
> 
> I think it works out to be anywhere from $1.51 (USD) a gallon to $1.90 a gallon on any given day for regular gas. And here it changes every damned hour. It should convert to about $0.40 to $0.50 (USD) per litre, or for us canucks it's $0.68 (CND) to $0.81 per litre.
> *


Thats about the price I pay for gas around here....of course I have to run premium (damn advanced timing...not even sure if its advanced anymore)


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

DEfinitely, I"d go for the 300ZXTT. I don't care if it doesn't even run, I'd get that one and make the SOB run. a Z car is great, but a Z car with twin turbos?? There's not a question here.


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

Hmmmm....does anyone realize everyone swaps the ka24 in the 240 for the sr20de in the sentra? there is a reason. Remember the ka24 is actually a modified truck engine. Plus the sentra is highly underated. Its bad when you fix it up. But i wouldnt pay anymore than like $2000, less with that many miles. Think about it


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> please read the post, before you reply. it said "still powerful" not "more powerful." the 240 has an excellent chassis, and the motor is fairly powerful. check out the sport compact car write up on their project silvia. id go w/ the 240 too... i like the car, and rather than having a fully modded econo car or a stock sports car, youd be the middle man w/ a modded "sporty" car, that can actually hold its own against most people that will want to rev on you.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Seva said:


> awww- the idea of having a car that requires premium fuel seems intriguing, as opposed to troubling.



HAHA, so true! anything in this area that ive found to be reasonable, is that green color with an auto tranny .

oh yah, we sure the 300 is a TT model? cause i know they made a non-TT model as well.......


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Thread back from the dead... come on... 10-2002?

LoL... I didn't buy a 240SX or 300SX or fix up my Sentra which I still have.

I bought THIS

















A 1978 Datsun 280Z with an inline 6 2.8L engine SOHC pushing out 180HP to the rear wheels.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Thread back from the dead... come on... 10-2002?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous! Lucky bastard, .


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Now, i have a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE.. 4 door with 150,000 miles and an automatic transmission. Should I get a Turbo kit, body kit, few mods into the engine and exhaust and maybe swap the Trans.
> 
> Or should I buy a 300ZX twin turbo with no mods (wont have the money) for $9,000 (1992)
> 
> ...


Depends on how many miles on each car + their condition. 
I'm sure that 300zx has lots of miles on it already..


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

andre said:


> Thats about the price I pay for gas around here....of course I have to run premium (damn advanced timing...not even sure if its advanced anymore)


LOL!...hahhahhahhha Andre you should get that timing gun from Selrider and re-do the timing again. Yo Gas is like 2.00 here on the Island for premium. If I were you I'd get that gun ASAP!


----------

